# Programacion de un PIC paso a paso



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

hola compañeros, antes de publicar este mensaje he buscado en el foro y no he encontrado algo igual (digo yop), bueno este es la primera vez que escribo en esta area.
La verdad que tngo millones de dudas sobre la programacion de PIC's.

1.- Estoy por hacer este programador http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm para utlizarlo con el PIC16F84A pero me he preguntado y me han dicho que haga este (Censurado por el creador)  que es mas nuevo... ¿cual hago??
2.- Tengo MPLAB 7.6 y winpic800. ¿como hago para meter el hex code en el PIC?
3.-¿como hago para crear mis propio codigo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2007)

El segundo es mas versátil y mas profesional

Primero busca el dispositivo correcto dentro de las opciones del winpic
(Dispositivo = Grabador)

Luego busca el integrado a grabar dentro de las opciones del Winpic

Busca a opción grabar

Busca en tu PC el archivo .Hex a grabar

Graba

Compara lo grabado con el archivo que tu deseabas grabar

Para crear tu código
Estudia programación PIC, “C”, ASM y cómprate mucha paciencia.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

y no necesito el MPLAB?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

otra duda no necesito mas programas?


----------



## mabauti (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo tambien te recomiendo el 2do si vas a usarlo continumante y programar de varios tipos de micros.


Si unicamente vas a programar 16f84/84A/628/628A, te recomiendo el noppp, es muy facil de hacerlo.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 4, 2007)

y solamente necesito el winpic?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Oye la verdad que he visto esos tutoriales de la red y me dejan en las mismas. todos hablan de forma general 
Ejemplo: despues de haber descargado X programas necesitas COPILAR el archivo y bla bla bla. etc. nadie conocerá un buen tutorial de programscion de PIC's? please. any help.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Yo en tu lugar todavia no me complicaria con la programacion y compilacion.
Armate el programador y comienza grabando directamente el PIC con los programas que te suministran en los post, cuando conoscas es procedimiento de grabacion y recuperacion de datos, hay comiensas a ver como realizar tu propio programa (Que NO es facil)


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 6, 2007)

mmm la verdad que lo unico que qiero es eso meterle el bendito codigo al PIC. pero no se como hacerlo.
A ver, imaginemonos que te tengo el hex code del poryecto y el programador por el puesto serial. ¿cual es el proximo paso?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Ya te lo habia comentado, 
Habres el Winpic
Buscas que grabador estas usando (Debe estar conectado), no importa si el grabador lo has echo tu, lo compraste, te lo regalaron, lo encontraste tirado, Etc.
Siempre sera similar a alguno de los modelos que tiene el programa.
Cuendo el programa detecto correctamente el programador identificas el dispositivo que tiene insertado (PIC) desde la lista que posee el programa. 
Una vez determinado tipo de grabador y PIC buscas en con el programa el archivo que va a ser grabado (Lo buscas dentro de tu PC)
Ahora ya estas listo para proceder a grabar, si alguna de las etapas previas no se cumplio correctamente el mismo programa te avisa.
Si todo esta OK lo pones a grabar y en unos segundos ¡¡Listo!, programa del PIC almacenado en este.
Yo siempre leo y comparo los datos grabados con los originales del archivo (Por precaucion)

Desconectas el grabador, retiras el PIC, lo enchufas en tu aplicacion, la enciendes y la disfrutas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Agregado:
La compilacion se efectua cuando TU escribes el programa y es como la traduccion de lo que tu has escrito al idioma del PIC

Se puede compilar desde "C", (Lo mas habitual), ASM o VB.


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 6, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Ya te lo habia comentado,
> Buscas que grabador estas usando (Debe estar conectado), no importa si el grabador lo has echo tu, lo compraste, te lo regalaron, lo encontraste tirado, Etc.
> Siempre sera similar a alguno de los modelos que tiene el programa.


En tal caso que este armando el FENG3?



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo siempre leo y comparo los datos grabados con los originales del archivo (Por precaucion)


Lo haces con el mismo programa?
PD: No hay que tener cuidados especiales con el PIC?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 6, 2007)

Me tendria que fijar si el gabador figura como tal "FENG3", si no figura como tal, seguro se parece a otro que si figura (No Problem)

El mismo programa te permite leer, grabar y comparar lo escrito


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2007)

No consigo el programador que hice (FENG3)en el winpic 3.62. como hago?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2007)

Intenta el JMD, es muy parecido.
Ya tienes el programador ?


----------



## cocu3 (Nov 9, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> hola compañeros, antes de publicar este mensaje he buscado en el foro y no he encontrado algo igual (digo yop), bueno este es la primera vez que escribo en esta area.
> La verdad que tngo millones de dudas sobre la programacion de PIC's.
> 
> 1.- Estoy por hacer este programador http://www.freewebs.com/uexpert/18f2550.htm para utlizarlo con el PIC16F84A pero me he preguntado y me han dicho que haga este http://www.hamradio.in/circuits/feng.php?sid=3740fbbfaaf2ba6db0f26c9bb139189c que es mas nuevo... ¿cual hago??
> ...



el quemador mas facil es el de pablin, sale en un dos por tres, y el programador el icprog muy facil de utilizar.

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 9, 2007)

cocu3 dijo:
			
		

> el quemador mas facil es el de pablin, sale en un dos por tres, y el programador el icprog muy facil de utilizar.
> saludos


Vos lo probaste?


----------

